# Entry-level positions



## karen57 (Oct 7, 2009)

I will be graduating from a coding course at a technical school in a few days and I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions about finding entry-level positions.  I'm working with the placement office at my school as well as searching the internet and scouring newspaper advertisements, and I've submitted my resume at a few places.  Most of the coding positions want 2-3 years experience plus CPC -- understandable, of course, but how is one to get either?  Entry-level positions seem few and far between!


----------



## Posenergy07 (Oct 7, 2009)

*To Be Graduate*

Hi Karen:

My name is Linda. I just finished a coding and billing program in August, and also took my CPC exam and passed last month. As an apprentice, I started concentrating on a claims position to learn the process in billing. I was hired by a temp agency, and am now working as a temp at a local company, processing claims. It is a foot in the door; so, I suggest getting in somewhere and let the rest take its course. I was told today there are varied open positions there and can lead to my dream job. Make sure you get your certification first; it will be an advantage. Good luck!


----------



## rhnddlns (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Linda:

I too am a recent graduate of a Medical and Billing program as of February 2010 and too I am looking forward to taking my CPC exam in June or October of this year....Thank you so much for your posting.........I believe I have found the answer to my job search question and for some reason you have inspired me to try the same thing....it is a foot in the door with the medical billing and coding field as far as learn claims processing....and so true about Temp Agencies they also are blessings as well when it come to getting work experience with a company......once again I thank you.


----------

